# Photo of the month - Winner for October is...



## Arch (Dec 3, 2008)

Red Deer in sunrise mist by Silverpenguin.... Grats! 







... and the runner up is Physical Attraction by Invisible...







Very well done to you both


----------



## K_Pugh (Dec 3, 2008)

Excellent photos guys, well done to both. :thumbsup:


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 3, 2008)

Both are beautiful shots. Congrats to you.


----------



## kickingbackintoit (Dec 3, 2008)

I love the shots guys, the sparring deer is absolutely amazing, excellent capture!  And even though I have always been prone to action shots, the runner up is a superb shot, I can certainly appreciate it. Good work and congratulations to both of you!


----------



## TwoRails (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats!!  Good shots for sure


----------



## invisible (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you Chris of Arabia for nominating my photo, and thank you to the six people who voted for it. You will all be dined and wined --again. 

And congrats to Silverpenguin, whose stunning photo should have taken the award waaay more easily.


----------



## Dmitri (Dec 4, 2008)

Grats guys!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kanmai (Dec 6, 2008)

congrats for the winners....... 

______________________________________
http://www.e-freephotos.com


----------



## lindaj448 (Dec 9, 2008)

Fantastic shot of the sparing bucks! It has a great mood. The runner up has a crispness that I really like, the shadow of the faucet nice. Congrats.
Linda
destination wedding photographer


----------



## Chiller (Dec 9, 2008)

Congrats to the both of y'all.  Well done.


----------



## Silverpenguin (Dec 12, 2008)

Thanks all and congrats to all who were in the running, some great shots


----------



## SympL (Dec 14, 2008)

Two very well thought out and well executed images.
Congrats to both of you.


----------

